# Two Mosses: Fissidens?



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Can anyone identify what these two mosses are? I am nearly positive sample B is some type of Fissidens. Sample A, however, I am not so sure. Any ideas? Thanks for any response.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Virc003, for ID of mosses and also plants in general knowing the provenance is often helpful for narrowing the possibilities. Are they found in the nature, and if so, where and in what kind of habitat? Or did you obtain them already as aquarium mosses from the trade or other hobbyists?

A is IMO no Fissidens because the leaves are not distichous = not strongly arranged in 2 rows along the stem, in one plane. There are several mosses looking similar to this, more details would be needed for ID.

B is 100% a Fissidens and looks to me like F. fontanus. But there are 5 other fully aquatic Fissidens species that are closely related and very similar to fontanus, for example in the eastern and southeastern U.S. Fissidens hallianus. These 5 other fontanus-like species aren't yet known as aquarium mosses, AFAIK. (altogether there are ca. 450 Fissidens species worldwide)


----------



## Tyrone (Oct 31, 2013)

A: Willow moss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm not sure if A is a Fontinalis (willow moss). Too few details visible.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for both of your help. I suspected A was not fissidens and you two have confirmed my suspicion.


----------

